# Cheap Way to Buy/Setup a Salt Spreader for my trailer hitch?



## lindenwood (Sep 15, 2009)

What is the cheapest way to setup a spreader for my trailer hitch on my truck. I need to be able to attach it to my trailer hitch.

Please email: [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

SnoEx had a salter with an easy hook up to the trailer hitch.


----------



## Subicbay (Aug 19, 2007)

blattnerm;1052254 said:


> What is the cheapest way to setup a spreader for my trailer hitch on my truck. I need to be able to attach it to my trailer hitch.
> Please email: [email protected]
> 
> Thanks


I have used a snow EX tailgate salter. They work very well and 1 guy can put it on and off very easily. I may be selling mine this year if interested.


----------



## SServices (Feb 25, 2010)

My meyer 36000, lookin at about $350.00 what you see in the pic......... Is it snowin yet?


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

Ive had good results with snoex as well


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

SServices;1059773 said:


> My meyer 36000, lookin at about $350.00 what you see in the pic......... Is it snowin yet?


Wow, really? Those 2 bolts and a piece of angle hold that thing alright when it starts bouncing? Remind me never to drive behind you... 

To answer the OP's question, the Snowex 575 is well respected as an entry level salt spreader, they come with the hitch mount, harness, and controller. You'll be spreading salt within an hour of opening the box, and it will pay for itself in the first 1-2 storms.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

wizardsr;1060033 said:


> Wow, really? Those 2 bolts and a piece of angle hold that thing alright when it starts bouncing? Remind me never to drive behind you...
> 
> .


I was going to post the same thing! 

I would not even trust that empty.


----------



## SServices (Feb 25, 2010)

I just repainted it and put it on the truck to make sure everything worked. I made two bars that go to the stake pockets to keep it from bouncing,its solid. There are 5 gussets on the angle iron to stiffen it up. Plus the bolts are grade 8. Been running this for 2 years no problems. Less weight means more salt


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

SServices;1060146 said:


> I just repainted it and put it on the truck to make sure everything worked. I made two bars that go to the stake pockets to keep it from bouncing,its solid. There are 5 gussets on the angle iron to stiffen it up. Plus the bolts are grade 8. Been running this for 2 years no problems. Less weight means more salt


Hey man, as long as it works and doesn't go anywhere. From your pics, it looks like a lot of stress right at the point where the 2 bolts are, with all of the weight behind it.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

I have a snow ex hitch mount, if you want it. I was gonna scrap it for the .25$ I was gonna get for it but I'll give it to you for a dollar! Jk take it!


----------



## SServices (Feb 25, 2010)

Just showing an example of a hitch setup. It works for what I do.


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

I just took a scotts 1000 spreader, got my trusty stick welder out, and made up a few brackets out of 10 gauge steel. It slides right in the hitch like it was made for it. I have a young kid ride on the tailgate, and have him keep dumping salt into the spreader. If the salt bridges up a bit, and doesn't want to come out right, I just have the kid kick it a few times. It's like I spent 300 dollars for one of them fancy viberators I hear you guys talking about all the time. This year since the kid has been complaining about being cold, I decided to build some 4 foot tall side boards around the spreader so I can put more salt down without stopping the truck. That way he can keep his hands in the pockets of his sweatshirt and not have them hanging out in the wind and snow as often. I am hoping to be able to put about 1,000 pounds of salt in each load. Well I have to go start fabricating, snow is just around the corner.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

Rc2505;1060567 said:


> I just took a scotts 1000 spreader, got my trusty stick welder out, and made up a few brackets out of 10 gauge steel. It slides right in the hitch like it was made for it. I have a young kid ride on the tailgate, and have him keep dumping salt into the spreader. If the salt bridges up a bit, and doesn't want to come out right, I just have the kid kick it a few times. It's like I spent 300 dollars for one of them fancy viberators I hear you guys talking about all the time. This year since the kid has been complaining about being cold, I decided to build some 4 foot tall side boards around the spreader so I can put more salt down without stopping the truck. That way he can keep his hands in the pockets of his sweatshirt and not have them hanging out in the wind and snow as often. I am hoping to be able to put about 1,000 pounds of salt in each load. Well I have to go start fabricating, snow is just around the corner.


 xysport


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Rc2505;1060567 said:


> I just took a scotts 1000 spreader, got my trusty stick welder out, and made up a few brackets out of 10 gauge steel. It slides right in the hitch like it was made for it. I have a young kid ride on the tailgate, and have him keep dumping salt into the spreader. If the salt bridges up a bit, and doesn't want to come out right, I just have the kid kick it a few times. It's like I spent 300 dollars for one of them fancy viberators I hear you guys talking about all the time. This year since the kid has been complaining about being cold, I decided to build some 4 foot tall side boards around the spreader so I can put more salt down without stopping the truck. That way he can keep his hands in the pockets of his sweatshirt and not have them hanging out in the wind and snow as often. I am hoping to be able to put about 1,000 pounds of salt in each load. Well I have to go start fabricating, snow is just around the corner.


how does the spinner turn?


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

The kid! :yow!:



ajslands;1060649 said:


> how does the spinner turn?


----------

